# modern Ingo?



## volksboy57 (Sep 21, 2012)

this is pretty cool   http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3284184474.html  not my bike.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2012)

that's what happens when all you have is an assortment of spokes left.....


----------



## Rambler (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cool, a modern Ingo it what it appears to be. I did not know about this manufacturer producing an Ingo like bike.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 21, 2012)

COOL! Didn't know either. Thanks for sharing!  Nice to have that so I don't have to ride my orig Ingo then.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a different version made in the 70s I think, a Kangaroo Scooter. For sale if anyone is interested.


----------

